# Tile Backsplash behind Laminate Countertop???



## HalCrimm (Dec 9, 2010)

Hi all,
I am in the middle of a kitchen remodel with limited budget.
I have rearranged mulitlple cabinets, moved dishwasher and stove to different walls and installed new laminate countertops, sink and faucet. Anyway to my question. The new countertops look nice but we had wanted to put a backsplash up but am not sure it will look right with home depot still laminate counter top because the countertop has its own 2-3 inch backsplash. 
Any thoughts or ideas.
Hal


----------



## AskMrJay (Dec 9, 2010)

Hey Hal,

You should be able to do a really nice design with either a glass or stone mosaic tile to create your back-splash on a budget. I would suggest taking a few samples pieces home since you can buy them individually, and make sure they go with the top first (or check them out together in-store) 

You can put it right above the existing backsplash and have it go as far/high as you want. Just make sure you seal it properly before you finish though 

Hope that helps you out~


----------



## granite-girl (Dec 9, 2010)

Yeah- I was going to suggest buying some samples & kind of tape them up there to see how it looks.  Try a few different colors/styles. See what you like.  People do it all the time with laminate tops & tile backsplashes.
Good Luck


----------



## handyguys (Dec 10, 2010)

I too have laminate counters with backsplash. You cant remove that backsplash without it looking like garbage. Tile above it or just paint, wallpaper or stencil a design or something.


----------



## HalCrimm (Dec 16, 2010)

Thanks for the input. I hope to make a decision during the Christmas vacation.
Have a great holiday everyone.

Hal


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Dec 19, 2010)

Tiling above those backsplashes is very common, I suggest all the way up to the cabs. Consider the colors in the countertop, walls, flooring.


----------



## frozenstar (Jan 27, 2011)

Hello HalCrimm, how was your project? Care to share some pictures?


----------



## triumphant1 (Jun 21, 2011)

I love the look of glass tile with granite countertops, if you never got around to doing your backsplash you can try and get samples from somewhere online. I think glass tile is way easier to clean and if you go with a tile like stacked subway your area will look much more streamline. Subway tile backsplash pictures


----------

